# Resolved: Male lop in need of home



## Kberto (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been contacted by a family who needs to rehome their approx. 3 year old, male, neutered lop (or mini lop...I haven't seen him yet). Apparently allergies are a problem in the home. They have had him for a couple of years so i'm not sure that's the real reason. I am picking him up today and would keep him for my own if husband issues did not exist. Our spayed female is a destructive little love and he's had enough! I'm told this little guy "Stewie" doesn't chew but I'll have more details later today. He's white with tan spots.


----------



## emilyasb (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd love to see pics!! Thanks!


----------



## Kberto (Apr 15, 2009)

Well...he's NOT neutered that's for sure!!!  He is very sweet and doesn't mind being held/picked up at all. His nails are rediculously long but I can trim them. My girls nailed me as soon as she smelled him so there is no way I will even attempt to keep him. Unfortunately, the 1/2 cage that his previous owner brought was too discusting to even think about putting him in...even if it was a whole cage! So, he's in my dog kennel and seems to be happy with the amount of room he has. He's definately social and a beautiful boy!I'll take some pics and post....any takers?


----------



## Kberto (Apr 16, 2009)

UPDATE! Stewie found himself a great new home today. Fate stepped in and the right mom came into the room when I had Stewie in my arms. He's gonna have a great life, have a girl in it, and have a fabulous outdoor, fenced in run and a warm indoor home! My heart is no longer aching and I am just so pleased that Stewie will have a good life from here on out!


----------



## Kberto (Apr 18, 2009)

Can someone mark this as resolved? thx


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

Done!


----------

